# No sound on network, commercials ok



## dsblock (Jun 1, 2006)

I have just solved a very strange problem.

On three channels the sound would blank out when the main program would start.

The commercials would come through fine.

The fix was to deselect SAP and select STEREO in the audio setup.

It seems that the commercials and local programming bypassed the SAP and the 

network portion attempted to use it. The SAP apparently does not work with 

SERIES 2 TIVO.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

SAP is Secondary Audio Programming. If you had it selected (you said the fix was to deselect it), then what is sounds like is that the station was not providing SAP audio for the program, but was for the ads. That'd do exactly what you heard.

It could be that the programs were from a feed without SAP, but the ads were locally inserted with SAP.

SAP *does* work in the TiVo.


----------

